
The forever recession - DanielRibeiro
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2010/09/the-forever-recession.html
======
_delirium
Is it actually true that the markets have gotten more efficient, though?
Profit margins are one indication of how much cost efficiency is being
squeezed out by the market, and I don't see evidence that businesses' profit
margins have declined (if anything, they've gone up a bit recently).

~~~
iqster
You make a good point. The way I see it, markets for commodity goods have
become more efficient. Due to patents, copyright and such, a lot of modern
goods simply can't be traded legally. The producers/distributors of these
goods are the new monopolists of our times.

In this new age, design and branding matter more than ever before.

